
Google shuts down spaces - 5ud0
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/24/14731232/google-spaces-group-chat-shutdown
======
pmontra
Sometimes I think Google launches products and expects them to succeed by
sheer luck. No marketing at all. Maybe they've been primed by the search
engine, which sold itself by being vastly superior to anything available at
the time.

------
5ud0
I would have liked the idea of spaces only if it were open platform like
reddit & spotify intermixed functionalities like \- where anyone can share
public spaces with topics/tags so one can find the space with inbuilt search
functionality. \- collaborative spaces with moderation \- Some auto curation
like feeding rss feeds to collections so any changes would transfer there.

I think if it has that kind of features it would atleast be the best rss
reader if not collaborative list.

What do you guys think?

------
baxuz
Figures. Anyone seen
[https://www.google.com/save/](https://www.google.com/save/) ?

------
zzenon
alternative app that has been around for a longer time:
[https://www.myorb.com/](https://www.myorb.com/)

------
ocdtrekkie
It was announced in May of 2016, so it'll be shut down in less than a year.
That was the first thing I wanted to know after seeing this, so I figured I'd
contribute that fact here.

